# NEPA and NWNJ Players!  We need you!



## Drunken_Ranger (Dec 27, 2004)

I know you're out there... you have to be!  We need some new blood.  You don't even have to know how to play, we'll teach you.  Male or female (or anywhere in between... that's your business), young or old.

I DM a 2nd Edition game, every other Saturday, for a small group.  We currently play just south of Blakeslee, PA, but we'll relocate a little eastward for NJ players if you have a place for us.  (My players actually live in north Jersey, but can't host).  PLEASE!  We need you!  Got questions?  Want to observe?  Let me know.


----------



## sirade1 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hey.  NE PA here !*

howdy,
I'm in EastStroudsburg and saw that you had been looking to get a NEPA/NWNJ game going. I was wondering if you did, if you're still looking for gamers, etc.


----------



## Drunken_Ranger (Aug 20, 2005)

*How unexpected!*

I figured that post was so burried that nobody would ever find it.  But, I'm glad you did.  We are still looking for players... in fact, we haven't made any progress in that area.  My game is on-going, has been for many years.  What sort of experience do you have, if any?  When are you looking to start play or observe?  Any questions I can answer?


----------



## sirade1 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well as for me, I'm 42 and have been playing since High School. Mostly AD&D homebrew stuff. A few years ago, I joined a group in Jersey and played a little bit of 2E, and then as that game fizzled found some guys I work with that were playing 2E also, and about a year ago we switched to 3.5.  I'm just a player not a DM (tried a little earlier, but not my thing.)

I'm probably going to have to drop out of the group (3.5) I'm currently in because it is playing out in Jersey and unfortunately I no longer have anyone else here at te house to take care of the dog while I go play. I'd really like to find a game in this area, or I'd be agreeable to host a game on a regular basis. I have to get past a few other things coming up soon, including a business trip in September for a couple of weeks before I have a chance to start.

What kind of game do you run? How many players and about how old are folks? How would you describe the style of play: everyone relaxed and hanging out, gathered around a tabletop, etc.  ANyone drink while playing? Personally I enjoy having a few while playing but not enough to effect ability to play (or drive).

Dennis
sirade1@ptd.net


----------



## Drunken_Ranger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dennis,

I replied to your email address.  See you there.
Mike


----------



## Drunken_Ranger (Aug 26, 2005)

Dennis,

Did the e-mail get through to you?  I haven't heard back.


----------

